# Moving from Italy to Uk



## shauns303

Hi, My partner and I are about to move from Ravenna, Italy to Brighton UK. 
I have been searching for removal companies or van hire etc, to move our belongings. There isn't much to move, no furniture. Just suitcases, instruments and some kitchen stuff. 

I am posting here because I was hoping to find someone that knows of a van relocation service or a cheap moving company or anyone that is travelling back to the uk from Italy?

Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Shaun


----------



## LisaJW

Hi, if you're still looking for someone with a van try searching for 'man and van italy' on facebook. This is a small one man business and he makes trips to the UK from Italy once a month for full or part loads.

Might be an option, hope it helps.


----------



## smanet

I'm trying to move with my wife to UK, but as I'm still looking for job there, I didn't thought about how move there!
Thank you, this will be very useful!


----------



## shauns303

@ smanet... 
From what I can tell from the research I have done. There are many options to do the move. It all comes down to that one thing we love most.... MONEY!!! For us, we didn't want to spend too much. Hiring a car from Italy and leaving in the UK is NOT an option. Hiring a car and returning it back after a week was far far too expensive. Hiring a service like "man with a van" we also found very expensive. we even considered buying a car, but the paper work and costs that follow that was a headache... 

We decided to go with a service here called "Mailboxes". I'm sure you've heard of them. The act as a middle man between us folk and the big shipping companies like UPS etc. They're moving almost 3 Cubic Metres for about 300 Euros. But for us, it was easier for we are not moving any furniture. 

Hope you can learn something from our experience. 
Good luck in the UK


----------



## estherina34

LisaJW said:


> Hi, if you're still looking for someone with a van try searching for 'man and van italy' on facebook. This is a small one man business and he makes trips to the UK from Italy once a month for full or part loads.
> 
> Might be an option, hope it helps.


hi lisa this looks interesting when we come to bringing bits over to our house in italy,if we ever finish it!! if you recall im the lady in nusco near avellino?have you used this guy?


----------



## estherina34

*hi lisa*



estherina34 said:


> hi lisa this looks interesting when we come to bringing bits over to our house in italy,if we ever finish it!! if you recall im the lady in nusco near avellino?ps ive tried sending you a private message but it doesnt allow me,so if you can send me a private message with your email adress,as would be great to stay in touch,esther :clap2:


----------

